# New frog discovered in brasil



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.conservation.org/xp/frontlin ... 270601.xml 











I'm guessing a new stunning Tinctorius Morph
Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow :shock:


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow thats a really stunning frog.


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Here's another brazilian one...



From:
http://www.birdtours.co.uk/tripreports/ ... ino-06.htm

~B


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

OMG! Is that frog for real?!  If it wasn't official, I'd say someone was having fun with Photoshop! Seriously, though, that is one amazing frog! *drools on keyboard*

- Josh


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

It kinda reminds me of a histronicus.


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Not at all. Maybe the kind of color and how it's mixed. But if you only look at the structure of the frog it ressembles more to a Tinctorius.

Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

flyingkip said:


> Not at all. Maybe the kind of color and how it's mixed. But if you only look at the structure of the frog it ressembles more to a Tinctorius.
> 
> Grtz,
> Thomas


It definatly resembles a tinc, but color wise and the pattern remind me of a histy.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

my girlfriend wants to go back to brazil, she did a year of highschool there. that pic may have just won her the chance. that thing is amazing!


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, definitely looks like a tinc in terms of body shape, but, man, I've never seen a tinc look like that in terms of coloration! That's just one dead sexy dendrobatid. I think I'm in love... :wink: 

- Josh


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Pretty awesome looking lizard on that page too!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

too bad it`s in brazil.


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

That's a really interesting frog....

The splashy pattern doesn't look like any other tinc pattern but the body does look just like a tinc. I wonder if it is some kind of naturally occuring hybrid where ranges overlap? 

Whatever it is, it looks awesome.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Here's the pic Ben C was trying to post:








Looks like a Galact to me


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

http://news.mongabay.com/2006/0927-amazon.html











From the other side!


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

^ not sure if your kidding but thats just a mirror image.

Stunning frog though


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh well thats possible. Haven't really looked to details ect.
Way to lovely. And somebody gave me that picture and I thought it was another view of that frog.

Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

WOW! I need to visit the rainforest.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Too cool. It would be interesting to see what kind of color variations there are within that morph. Those toepads are big!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

can you copy and paste the article w/out worrying about copyright. are we trying to get hits for the other site? just asking cause i dont know if the increased traffic is good for them or the reason for not pasting the article. i hate clicking on new sites for popups tracking etc. and just skip the links usually. if the article was copied and pasted i would have read that first. i thought it was just a pic link and the pic was already there.
either way it`s a step in the right direction. roads scare me though. not for darts but other amphibians that may migrate for breeding purposes or morph out during a certain season. i dont know seasonal variations down there in the different habitats so maybe it would be as much of a threat down there as it is up here. after moving into an area w/ 4 refuges close by, mostly for waterfoul, you wouldnt believe the squashed frogs during the morphing season by work commuters wanting a nice drive thru the refuge.
it would be nice if they blocked it off, except for birders, during the morphing season. might reduce the mosquito population and reduce the spread of the bird flu around here.
2 pools found around me in the last few weeks.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Has anyone figured out what there calling this?


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

Judging by the quote under the photograph "A possible new species of frog of the genus Dendrobates was discovered during recent expeditions in the Amapá Biodiversity Corridor," I'd guess it's either something entirely new and undescribed or hasn't been evaluated to determine where it belongs.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

I didnt know if maybe they had came up with a name for this guy. Since there isnt an update on that link since the end of sept.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw that same pic about 2 yrs ago.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

holy crap. somebody get a pair of those!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

. . . and send them to ME!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks like orange galac mixed with azureus or new river. Very nice.

Frank


----------

